# Why Is Unemployment Money Less Than Expected?



## Cookie Monster (Jun 3, 2014)

I moved to Spain back in 2014 and have worked the required 365 days to qualify for unemployment money. I went to the office, filled out all of the forms, and was informed that I'd receive about €1000 25 days from that period. That time, today, has come, and the money is half of what I expected. If I'd applied 15 days earlier and been given half, I'd understand, but the 25 days bit is confusing me.

As is usually the case with situations like this, I'm probably overlooking something and will be told a harsh reality of the Spanish system. Have I missed something? Am I being impatient? Any answers or insight into my situation would be much appreciated.


----------



## pictz (May 6, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I moved to Spain back in 2014 and have worked the required 365 days to qualify for unemployment money. I went to the office, filled out all of the forms, and was informed that I'd receive about €1000 25 days from that period. That time, today, has come, and the money is half of what I expected. If I'd applied 15 days earlier and been given half, I'd understand, but the 25 days bit is confusing me.
> 
> As is usually the case with situations like this, I'm probably overlooking something and will be told a harsh reality of the Spanish system. Have I missed something? Am I being impatient? Any answers or insight into my situation would be much appreciated.


I don't really understand what you mean with 25 days and 15 days..., applying earlier or later doesn't make any difference as long as you apply after completing the required time, and within certain period after finishing work. If you complete one year of work you can apply for paro, if it's less than a year and more than 6 months you can apply for subsidio. 
Regarding the amount, paro is normally around 70% of your basic salary. You can calculate your paro in this link:
El programa de autocálculo del paro


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the response, pictz. I'll elaborate on what I meant.

If I applied 15 days before the date outlined, I might expect half - about €500 i.e. I'm getting paid for half the month.

If I applied 25 days before the date outlined, I won't expect half - about €900 i.e. I'm getting paid for nearly the full month.

-------------------

However, that seems to be besides the point considering what you've told me. 25 days ago, I was told I'd receive just over €1000 (about 70% of my basic salary, true), but I've been paid half of that, which is just over €500.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Thanks for the response, pictz. I'll elaborate on what I meant.
> 
> If I applied 15 days before the date outlined, I might expect half - about €500 i.e. I'm getting paid for half the month.
> 
> ...



What did they say when you asked them to explain any deductions or why it's so much less?

Surely your first port of call should be to ask THEM?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

So, after working the 'required' 365 days did you just stop working and go on the dole?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 3, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> What did they say when you asked them to explain any deductions or why it's so much less?
> 
> Surely your first port of call should be to ask THEM?


Can you go to their offices at 11pm? That's the great thing about forums. You can ask and see if somebody might know anything and, if not, the thread can just die.

I can go tomorrow morning, as I was a bit preoccupied today.



bob_bob said:


> So, after working the 'required' 365 days did you just stop working and go on the dole?


'No'.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Were you working "full time"? If not then the credit for paro will be less than a full-time person. What does your annual statement say?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, Cookie Monster... Maybe it's because you ate more cookies than you were entitled to?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I used to find out this going online and looking at my file (sepe website), there, you can see your payments and from which day to which day and the number of days. you can ask them for a code to go online and check it. you can also submit forms etc online now, you don't have to go to the 
office in person. 
Paro is always paid on the 10th of each month, so maybe they have done a pro-rata to that day (yesterday)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 3, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Were you working "full time"? If not then the credit for paro will be less than a full-time person. What does your annual statement say?


Definitely worked full time. The guy at the office literally got out a calculator and did the calculation in front of me, and I double checked it later.



AllHeart said:


> Well, Cookie Monster... Maybe it's because you ate more cookies than you were entitled to?


They'd have to give me the cookies first!



Lolito said:


> I used to find out this going online and looking at my file (sepe website), there, you can see your payments and from which day to which day and the number of days. you can ask them for a code to go online and check it. you can also submit forms etc online now, you don't have to go to the
> office in person.
> Paro is always paid on the 10th of each month, so maybe they have done a pro-rata to that day (yesterday)


Thanks, Lolito. I'll look into this. The pro-rata thing is what's been crossing my mind, but it just doesn't seem to work out whatever way I calculate it.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I used to find out this going online and looking at my file (sepe website), there, you can see your payments and from which day to which day and the number of days. you can ask them for a code to go online and check it. you can also submit forms etc online now, you don't have to go to the
> office in person.
> Paro is always paid on the 10th of each month, so maybe they have done a pro-rata to that day (yesterday)


It's true that paro is paid on the tenth of the month but it is paid up until the last day of the previous month. Check what date you applied in January and calculate how many days you are entitled to.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 3, 2014)

anles said:


> It's true that paro is paid on the tenth of the month but it is paid up until the last day of the previous month. Check what date you applied in January and calculate how many days you are entitled to.


Yes! This is the answer I've been looking for. It makes perfect sense.

Thanks for your answer, anles! Really appreciate it.


----------

